# I need some help/advice if possible.



## [BB] The Jackal (Sep 30, 2003)

About a month ago I was going to make a transaction with this guy that I met on ebay.com. Long story really short I sent him a video card with approximate value listed at $700.00 and he was to send me a computer processor listed at about the same. So I sent the video card over to him, and he “sent” the processor over to me. Well he never really sent the video card; the tracking # that he gave me was a phony one. So I converse a little with him online and he basically says not to trust people online and he tells me that I have learned a valuable lesson from this.

So basically I just got screwed out of $700.00 and that guy is laughing all the way to bank. I have his name, address, I even have a few of the emails and the FedEx tracking # which shows he did sign for it. Is there anything that I can do? I have submitted a complaint with the IFCC and so far I have heard nothing from them. 

If I called the law enforcement in Mass where he lives will they be able to do anything? I can’t believe or find it hard to believe that there is nothing that can be done.

Please help me.
:A:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Contact E-bay and report the fraud! They will cover you for up to $400. But you have to act within a certain timeframe. check it out quickly.
:shock:


----------



## [BB] The Jackal (Sep 30, 2003)

Well here is the thing. I pulled the auction to do the deal away from ebay. So they will not help me now.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

[BB said:


> The Jackal]Well here is the thing. I pulled the auction to do the deal away from ebay. So they will not help me now.


So endeth the lesson................
:-k


----------



## [BB] The Jackal (Sep 30, 2003)

So there is nothing that can be done? We can do amazing things on this earth, land a man on the moon but nothing legally can be done since I got taken over the internet? What great law enforcement we have. Hell I'm going to quit my day job and screw people over the internet.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

You could always try the Massachusetts Attorney General's Office
http://www.ago.state.ma.us/

I wouldn't necessarily throw out the idea of making a profession out of screwing people over on the internet though. Sounds like a lucrative business after all.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

I think mpd's point is that you need to be careful of such things. YES you can be screwed. The world is full of scum and probably always will be, no matter how hard we try. There ARE things you can do to get this guy, if you want to go to the trouble.

IFCC isn't going to do much for $700, i don't think, unless this guy has some history.
You could inform the police in his town (I would say that is where the crime took place)

Or, you could take him to small claims court (you had some sort of contractual agreement with the character)- again, that would be in Massachusetts, where the crime occurred - probably way more costly than the $700 you lost.



-Eric


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

What MT1 said would be the best way to go, however if the criminal complaint doesnt work out you try going after him with a civil complaint ( long process). Seeing where he lives in MA and you have his address you can contact the district court in his area (small claims dept). File a complaint with them, after your complaint has been filed, the court will notify him by mail that a complaint has been filed against him and for him to show up in court on a specfic date. This means you will have to be there as well on that date( or hire an attorney to show on your behalf if you cant be there). then if the shitbird doesnt show the court date will get continued to another date. Then contact a Constable or sheriff's office in his area and direct the warrant to them to locate him and have him served by in hand service. Once he his served with a new court date you or your attorney will have to show again on that date. This may happen a few times (be patient and let it takes it course). After this has happend you can ask the judge to issue a "CAPIAS WARRANT". Depending on the judge this could happen early on in the process or later ( thats why I said be patient some judge are quick to order warrants some arent. However if the judge see's youve exhausted all avenues and made every attempt possible to reticfy the situation he will be much more comfortable issueing the warrant. If he (the judge ) issues such a warrant. You then Contact a Constable or Sheriff and have them arrest him and bring him to court. By this point (if it gets this far you should have the guys attention by now, hopefully it wont get that far).

Anyway, when/if he is arrested you bring all your information state your case (stressing the fact that he made you chase him).

Make sure you add every penny it cost you to reach the point you are at, by that I mean add up the court filing fee attorney fees (if any) and Constable/sheriff fees ( for serving and arresting him).

I cant say what the judge will do (I dont want to speculate) but chances are he will order the guy to pay you and set a date for him to pay you by. If the guy is just a real shit head and jerks the judge around, you can try and find out if he has any assets and ask the judge to issue a judgement against him, which will allow you to have a Constable or Sheriff to seize his personal property to recover your damages. Any money it cost you to catch him and force him to answer the complaint are recoverable. So the initail expense can be high but you are allowed to ask for those moines to be recovered.


I realize this may seem like a long drawn out process ( and it is), thats why I said they way MT1 described is definitley your best bet, it cost less and is far more effective. But you do have options.

If you go the road of civil action against him contact me by PM and I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Definately let me know his user ID, I do a lot of business on eBay. 
I hope you have also kept copies of all the correspondence that transpired between the two of you, including e-mail headers. I always do that, just in case.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Jackal,

I think you now have some very decent advice from some knowledgeable people. Use it as you see fit.
I didn't mean to imply you were SOL, just trying to get the message that this kind of thing DOES happen - probably all too often. Also, you need to be aware that retribution will require a fair amount of effort on your part. With that said, I think you SHOULD do whatever you can to right this wrong! If more people took action when they got screwed, there would be less scumbags out there trying to screw people - fight back! Even if you never recover your losses, you could easily become the thorn in this clown's ass - and he deserves it! Keep it clean and smart and you'll come out on top - remember your goal is to recover your $700 - and that's ALL, no more (with the exception of certain recovery costs).
GO GET'M


----------



## [BB] The Jackal (Sep 30, 2003)

Wow Thank you everyone! I don't mean to sound crabby in a few of my responses but $700.00 is a lot of money just to throw away ya know? I hope everyone knows where I was coming from.

It brings a tear to my eye to actually see people that I don't even know take an interest in something that happened to me! As God as my witness I WILL NOT quit until I either get my money back or I get the product I sent to that scum bag back!

I really do appreciate everyone's input on this and I will be keeping everyone posted!

Thanks again!  
Nate


----------



## [BB] The Jackal (Sep 30, 2003)

Dumb question but I have to ask... Aren't there some cops in this forum that have replied to my thread? Can't they/you help me?


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

There was an article in the globe I beleive, last week or week before about a guy who openly admitts to screwing people on e-mail. has made thousands.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2003)

Jackal, 


To reiterate what Leaddog said, definitley keep us posted about your progress, I know others as well as myself you like to know how you made out, good luck.


----------

